# Scored a great oceanview room at the Westin!



## Polly Metallic (Nov 8, 2014)

So excited! Just checked in at WKORV and got a sixth floor oceanview corner studio in building four with a nice lanai with two chairs and hassocks. Panoramic ocean view! I wasn't expecting a lanai except for the "Juliet balcony." Calling ahead and mentioning that this was our anniversary apparently helped. Never say you can't get anything good with an Accommodation Certificate.  

We have an additional night booked via Hotwire and it's in building 3. Headed there shortly. Lower floor but I think it has some ocean view too.


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice! I had a corner ocean front studio ground floor building 5 once using Star Options. I mentioned I was hoping not to be near the pirate pool because I was going to be alone and so spending a lot of time on my balcony. 

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Polly Metallic (Nov 8, 2014)

MommaBear said:


> Nice! I had a corner ocean front studio ground floor building 5 once using Star Options. I mentioned I was hoping not to be near the pirate pool because I was going to be alone and so spending a lot of time on my balcony.
> 
> Enjoy your stay!



Your room sounds delightful! The one night Hotwire reservation turned out to be direct oceanfront on the second floor of building three!!!


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 9, 2014)

Polly Metallic said:


> So excited! Just checked in at WKORV and got a sixth floor oceanview corner studio in building four with a nice lanai with two chairs and hassocks. Panoramic ocean view! I wasn't expecting a lanai except for the "Juliet balcony." Calling ahead and mentioning that this was our anniversary apparently helped. *Never say you can't get anything good with an Accommodation Certificate.*



That must have been some Accommodation Certificate to be eligible to be used at WKORV.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Nov 9, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> That must have been some Accommodation Certificate to be eligible to be used at WKORV.



At 30 days most anything is fair game. I saw some Maui Ocean club and other Hawaiian units pop up briefly during my searches.  It's important to act quickly. The best inventory is snatched up and gone if you hesitate.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 9, 2014)

Polly Metallic said:


> At 30 days most anything is fair game. I saw some Maui Ocean club and other Hawaiian units pop up briefly during my searches.  It's important to act quickly. The best inventory is snatched up and gone if you hesitate.



I only once had an AC where Hawaii was possible even at the last minute, and that was one they gave me a couple years ago to make up for a big error they made.  (We used ours at Paniolo Greens on the Big island.)  Good to know that they do exist.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Nov 9, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I only once had an AC where Hawaii was possible even at the last minute, and that was one they gave me a couple years ago to make up for a big error they made.  (We used ours at Paniolo Greens on the Big island.)  Good to know that they do exist.



Yes, you have to be "off the grid" as Hawaii is never on the grid. Lots of Hawaii availability pops up within 1-6 weeks of check in. It's pretty much useless at that short notice if you don't already have airline tickets.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 9, 2014)

Polly Metallic said:


> Yes, you have to be "off the grid" as Hawaii is never on the grid. Lots of Hawaii availability pops up within 1-6 weeks of check in. It's pretty much useless at that short notice if you don't already have airline tickets.



But most of the AC's I have had over the years do not allow Hawaii to show up even in the 60 days immediately prior to check-in.  I guess there are dozens of types of AC's out there.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm curious was this AC one that just magically appeared in your account like a couple have for me or was it in exchange for a deposit? The magical ones I've gotten only work with the grid even on short notice.

Ian


----------



## Polly Metallic (Nov 11, 2014)

PassionForTravel said:


> I'm curious was this AC one that just magically appeared in your account like a couple have for me or was it in exchange for a deposit? The magical ones I've gotten only work with the grid even on short notice.
> 
> Ian



Mine was for a deposit. Actually, for a deposit of a Hawaii resort.


----------

